# Dovetail Jig



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Has anyone seen this Jig ? http://www.smartwoodworking.net/baupläne-plans/der-zinkenknecht/


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Was there a similar one on Youtube?


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Yes, It's on Youtube


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Larry, it is a home built version of the Woodrat. You can learn more about this wood milling machine here: The Amazing WoodRat Makes Any Woodworking Joint

You can do just about anything you can on a router table with a Woodrat. It may seem expensive until you consider the cost of a router table, jigs and fixtures. Not much real difference in price. I just got the WR900 and am setting it up.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

OK Larry seeing you asked me, no I have never seen that before and thanks for showing me, I went and saw the video and I looked at the images and then I went to the buy now page and the plans seem to be 18 euros and I do like the sweet way he has made it but I am not sure if it is better than my Leigh D4 or not, Mike I also did not see that woodrat before either but I do live at the bottom end of the universe so you two have both given me more work as I have to study the two of them a bit, actually as I look up then I don't seem to be upside down so I it seems that I was wrong as it looks like I live at the top of the world. Neville


----------

